# Trojan Horse Help!!!



## RemRod (Nov 12, 2005)

I have tried Clamwin and AVG and cannot get a Trojan Horse off of my pc. I think I have isolated the location where it is spawning from but cannot delete it.

I have tried booting in dos mode but the directly does not exist when I try to go to it.

Windows XP Pro is my OS

Location of Virus

C:\Documents and Settings\Chris\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5

It looks like it keeps creating the Content.IE5 over and over again.

If anyone has a solution please let me know.

Thanks for you help

-Chris


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

If you are sure it is a trojan then follow the instructions for HijackThis in my signature.


----------



## RemRod (Nov 12, 2005)

Here it is.

Thanks for your help

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:26:51 PM, on 11/28/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\savedump.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\ClamWin\bin\ClamTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\NEROPH~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
C:\winstall.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\MSSQL$~1\binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSSearch\Bin\mssearch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtgsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\hjt\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://dslstart.verizon.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\secure32.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsmqIntCert] regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows System32] System32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Daily Weather Forecast] C:\Program Files\Daily Weather Forecast\weather.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PayTime] C:\WINDOWS\System32\paytime.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ClamWin] "C:\Program Files\ClamWin\bin\ClamTray.exe" --logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows System32] System32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows System32] System32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\NEROPH~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ClearCookies] C:\WINDOWS\cc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PayTime] C:\WINDOWS\System32\paytime.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows installer] C:\winstall.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows System32] System32.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ATI CATALYST System Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker.net\partypokernet.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://cgi.verizon.net/bookmarks/bmredir.asp?region=west&bw=dsl&cd=4.0&bm=ho_home
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://download.verizon.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: noaccess.verizon.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www2.verizon.net
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ThemeManager - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cel3dv2.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (read only) (InCDsrvR) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Data Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2005.SR3\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2005.SR3\RpcSandraSrv.exe


----------



## RemRod (Nov 12, 2005)

Still have a problem. Now I am getting the blue screen of death with a physical memory dump. Going to probably re-install windows.


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

have you tried removing the infection from safe mode?


----------



## RemRod (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, I tried in safe mode with no success. I went ahead and did a full re-image. I have since installed the Zone Labs Firewall and everything seems fine now.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Col Colt (Dec 26, 2004)

RemRod...If I were you, I'd invest in some good software to give peace of mind.

http://www.nsclean.com/boclean.html

http://www.winpatrol.com/

http://www.misec.net/


----------

